# Samung system powering on problem



## ali y (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,
I have owned a Samsung surround sound system with wireless rear speakers (model HT Z520) for a couple of years. There is a problem that has happened a couple of times and I am at a loss on what to do.

My Samsung tv and surround sound are linked through the surround sound remote. The first time the issue happened, my wife had turned both the tv and system off and when I went to turn it on the following morning, the tv turned on, but the surround sound did not. There was no power light coming on. I was about to disconnect it after a couple of days until my father in law turned the tv on and somehow he was able to turn the surround sound on. He doesn't know what remote buttons he pressed unfortunately!

The same thing happened today (except my wife blamed it on the dogs this time!). Tv turns on but no surround sound. I tried to tunr the surround sound on manually and nothing happened (wires, connections are still ok; tv is working fine). I am at a loss how to proceed, but I think the issue may be due to something my wife had pressed on the remote.
Does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions to try? I'm sure there may be some simple remote or system reset or configuration that I have missed. My disclaimer; I am pretty tech naive. many thanks,
Ali Y


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

If you disconnect the sound system from the TV, can you turn it on manually?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to HTS Ali Y...

My first thought is that your remote is using an IR signal that must be picked up by the TV and the Sound sytem...If this is the case make certain that your pointing the remote squarely at the sound system when your trying to turn it on ....Also make sure your using a strong set of batteries...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I did read a review of this system on AMAZON.com that mentions the remote turning off one or the other component indiscriminately. Though they did not mention a solution the system link between the TV and HIFI is the common denominator.... I wonder if this system link can be disabled and the remote control functions in a way to operate both TV and HiFi sound independently ??


----------

